# My wood won't sink



## Gilles (13 Aug 2014)

So i have this huge ass lump of driftwood, i think it measures about 25x25 at the base and goes into a mountainy shape. Problem is however, it won't sink! It is in a butt outside with a bag of aquarium sand on top (10kg) to keep it submersed below the water surface and has been so for over a week. However today i checked the wood and it came right up after i removed the bag.

What can i do to speed up the process? I have been thinking about hollowing it out, but i am not sure that is a good idea.. Any tips on this? I haven't cooked it yet, and tanines are already leeching in the water colum but maybe cooking will speed the process up??


----------



## Andy D (13 Aug 2014)

Just be patient. If it is very large it will take longer to be waterlogged. 

Not very helpful I know but I would just wait.


----------



## bogwood (13 Aug 2014)

I had a piece a few years back that took 6 months to sink.
Incidentally in the past i have drilled a few large holes  through the core of some pieces reluctant to sink.  A bonus was they  soon became very popular homes for some of the tank occupants at the time. In addition useful for sticking plants into.


----------



## GHNelson (13 Aug 2014)

Get a slate tile...... drill a hole into it then screw it to the wood or dowel into the drift wood.
hoggie


----------



## James O (13 Aug 2014)

Try placing it in something like a large garden trug and filling it with boiling water. That will help somewhat.

However I think you'll end up screwing/bolting it to a large slab of slate regardless - you may as well start with that


----------



## Edvet (14 Aug 2014)

Patience Giles, patience...........


----------



## Gilles (1 Sep 2014)

Well still no sinking noticed. Got myself a big soup pan and i will be boiling the wood tonight to see if that adds any progress. If not i will be drilling the wood to make it hollow from the inside.


----------



## tim (1 Sep 2014)

hogan53 said:


> Get a slate tile...... drill a hole into it then screw it to the wood or dowel into the drift wood.
> hoggie


^^^^^
Easier option plus the wood doesn't move during maintenance, slate can be hidden under the substrate.


----------



## Edvet (1 Sep 2014)

What kind of wood? Kienhout? In my experience some types of wood can take a realy long time. Have you noticed it getting heavier? Might be you can put it in the tank with some stone in it and leave it like that for 1-2 months. If it hasn't taken on any weight i would look into fastening it on to a piece of slate indeed.


----------



## Gilles (1 Sep 2014)

@tim; i need a concrete tile of about 10kgs to get it to sink in the current state  Yes ed, "Kienhout" will post a pic as soon as i get to it


----------



## Edvet (1 Sep 2014)

Yeah that can take a while........


----------



## ~firefly~ (1 Sep 2014)

My bogwood took three or four weeks to sink. It's not unusual.

Try draining it and refilling with very hot water if you can, it'll speed things a little if you do that each day.


----------

